# Birdy P40



## bikegang (27 Sep 2020)

Looks like a new frame 


Pacific Cycles 40th Anniversary Edition


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2020)

What are you trying to say?


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> What are you trying to say?



I thought it might be a hyperlink but it appears to be just a photo?


----------



## mickle (27 Sep 2020)

Looks a bit shady.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2020)

I prefer the Crab Z35


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2020)

mickle said:


> Looks a bit shady.


Quite slim as well...


----------



## bikegang (29 Sep 2020)

Pacific Cycles 40th Anniversary Edition / Birdy 25 years
Not much info yet


----------



## bikegang (2 Nov 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/XSwJAK73qJY
Intro video


----------



## currystomper (2 Nov 2020)

Nice, I I do like my Pacific Reach, but they are hugely expensive these days


----------



## bikegang (3 Nov 2020)

Spec sheet


----------



## macp (17 Nov 2020)

I could see me getting a Birdy to keep my Brompton company.


----------



## mitchibob (7 Jan 2021)

bikegang said:


> View: https://youtu.be/XSwJAK73qJY
> Intro video



A video for a folding bike, where they don't show how it folds. That says a lot!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2021)

Only 1,000 being made, I believe.


----------

